# NCAA 2nd Round Game Thread (Sunday)



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

NCAA 2nd Round Games:

Teams Remaining:
























































































































*Sunday, March 21st:*

Midwest Region:
2:20 ET: #2 Ohio St. (28-7) vs. #10 Georgia Tech (22-12)
2:30 ET: #4 Maryland (24-8) vs. #5 Michigan St. (25-8)

West Region:
12:10 ET: #1 Syracuse (29-4) vs. #8 Gonzaga (27-6)
04:50 ET: #3 Pittsburgh (25-8) vs. #6 Xavier (25-8)

East Region:
2:40 ET: #2 West Virginia (28-6) vs. #10 Missouri (23-10)
2:50 ET: #4 Wisconsin (24-8) vs. #12 Cornell (28-4)

South Region:
5:00 ET: #4 Purdue (27-5) vs. #5 Texas A&M (23-9)
5:15 ET: #1 Duke (30-5) vs. #8 California (24-10)

NCAA.com Watch Live


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Syracuse and Gonzaga to a natonal audience. 

I hate the 1-4-3 setup.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Gonzaga`s Tournament History is not so Glorious anymore.

2010 - Played to their seed - one win as an eight
2009 - Played to their seed - two wins as a four
2008 - Played below their seed - zero wins as a seven
2007 - Lost in first round as a 10 seed
2006 - Played to their seed - two wins as a three, but this included an epic loss in the CRYING GAME.
2005 - Played below their seed - one win as a three
2004 - Played below their seed - one win as a two
2003 - Played to their seed - one win as a nine
2002 - Played below their seed - zero wins as a six

What team has not played above its seed at least once in nine years (9 seed does not count) And yet they have played below their seed an astounding 4 out of 9 times.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Anyone else besides me think GT can take down OSU??

GT has a lot of talent, capable of giving a good game to any team in the country, but they seem disinterested sometimes and have a crappy coach. If the GT team that beat Duke, and made it to the finals of the ACC tourney plays OSU tomoarrow, they could be joining Nova as a 2 seed going home early.

Upsets I'm looking at are Cornell over Wiscy & Xavier over Pitt. Xavier took them to the wire last year with almost the same team while Pitt has gotten worse, think Xavier can definatly take them.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Go Cal Bears!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*O CANADA - Five Canadians in the Syracuse-Gonzaga game.*

Just to note that this game features five fairly prominent Canadians. Certainly this is the most Canadian talent ever in an NCAA Game

Syracuse - Andy Rautins, Kris Joseph
Gonzaga - Rob Sacre, Kelly Olynyk, Bol Kong (Plus Magisto Arop who is injured)

Also, Canada has arguably three of the top 25 recruits for next year in Cory Joseph, Dwight Powell, and Tristain Thompson.


And that ends the praise for Gonzaga who I will adopt as a fan next year, especially since that quiff Bouldin is playing his last game tomorrow.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hopefully syracuse wins.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I have Kansas State in the Final Four, so I am not sure it matters who wins between Syracuse or Gonzaga.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Zaga up 8-6 early


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Well the pre-game trash talk is over. This is going to be a competitive game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If Syracuse loses this game, Jim Boeheim should be blamed for not playing more than 7 guys the entire regular season. Riley looks raw out there because he got practically zero playing time during the season. Why recruit these guys if you're not going to give them burn?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Elias Harris has 12 points already :|


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Boeheim is an idiot. Should have taken Jackson out of the ball game.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Dashonte Riley is goign to need to have a coming out party...

Its unfortunate that Rob Sacre can hang out in the key for nine seconds at a time with no call.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HKF said:


> If Syracuse loses this game, Jim Boeheim should be blamed for not playing more than 7 guys the entire regular season. Riley looks raw out there because he got practically zero playing time during the season. Why recruit these guys if you're not going to give them burn?


You will find alot of suppoters for that take on Syracuse boards HKF.

My theory is that in a big game the seven man rotation is the preferred strategy if you have flexibility. 

But there were many gamed suring the season with comfortable leads or against sub par opponents where Boeheim could have played Riley and Jones more, and does not.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I meant to say that Riley will need to have a coming out party... not that he will have one.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Gonzaga D is quite bad.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Syracuse will have to play a few minutes with Kris Joseph in the middle of the zone.

If Gonzaga cant play D if may not matter. No effort on their perimeter D.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

**** about time you called three second agaisnt Sacre.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Riley,,, yikes


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

They called the walk before Riley even caught the ball. Come on.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

It looked suspect, but I thought I may have been just a homer.

His screens at the top of the key are so weak.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Go with Riley or Jackson to start the second half...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't want this game to be over at the half, but it probably is.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I would start Riley. If he fouls out, he fouls out.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

croco said:


> I don't want this game to be over at the half, but it probably is.


Syracuse hit alot of jumpers... Im not so sure they can keep hitting at that rate... but they dont need to do as well with this margin.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rautins is on FIYAH!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

And as I say that Rautins hits on two threes.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Call a timeout Mark Few.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I was expecting a very close game, despite the pre game trash. This is really surprising. 

Their D is horrible, Rautins is able to get good looks, and drive fairly well in this half --- and he does not really have good handles.

Hoping that Onauku may be able to bang for 5-10 minutes next weekend.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

And your right HKF - Few really needed to call a timeout.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Time to get Riley and Mookie Jones some minutes.... at least until the lead goes under 20.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

This is why I have no clue why they go with the 1-4-3 setup on Sunday. Or at least have another game starting around 1:00. 

For me its exciting, but for most of America they have went and done something else for an hour, and will now miss the beginning of th next games or not be captivated enough to stay with CBS for the rest of the afternoon... it actually hurts TV ratings on the followup games.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

They need to put Riley back in..He played good on defense but they need to get him a easy basket on offense get the guy some confidence with his offensive game


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cant wait to see what the Gonzaga fan had to say lol


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wes' numbers today are damn impressive. 26/11 on 10/15 shooting.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

If Johnson shoots like this for the rest of the tourney, I will freely admit I jumped the gun on blasting him a couple of weeks ago and that his wrist injury was a factor in his poor play. 

He's a softie, but his size, shooting touch and athleticism are tailor-made for the next level.

And you've got to love Elias Harris. He could be a first rounder this year, but could benefit from another year or two in college. Has every instinct you could ask for around the basket, but hasn't proven he can do much off the bounce from the perimeter.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Boeheim brings Jackson back in the game up 26, lol . Boeheim must have got burned early in his career taking his starters out too early, because no lead is ever too safe for him.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Northern Iowa should have been a five or a six seed. Not much doubt that Gonzaga deserved an 8 seed or lower, they're just not able to compete against high level competition. Wish FSU had made it, at least they'd have the size to challenge Syracuse inside. Gonzaga looks almost as bad as they looked against Duke in MSG.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

This Syracuse crowd is a little embarrasing.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Yeah, the difference in UNI vs the other 8/9 winners is striking. Somehow, the NCAA saw fit to give the #1 overall seed a guaranteed matchup against a team they should have faced no earlier than the sweet 16.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

OK Jimmie get Sutherland, Jones, Triche and Riley in the game.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Yeah, the difference in UNI vs the other 8/9 winners is striking. Somehow, the NCAA saw fit to give the #1 overall seed a guaranteed matchup against a team they should have faced no earlier than the sweet 16.


Look at the Southern Illinois team that got a 4, and the Drake team that got a 5... those teams had no better resumes then Northern Iowa. I had UNI as a five based on that.

Kansas really got screwed on Selection Sunday as I said at the time - they should have got the worse 2 in their bracket by the s-curve, and there was no way that was anyone other then Villanova. They should have had Purdue as the four seed in their group. And finally they had a nine seed in their group that was way underseeded.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I posted this in another thread, but do you guys think that in the end, Kansas was maybe just a bit too young to win it all? Three of their starters were underclassmen, and they only had one senior on the team. That senior played horribly yesterday on top of it.

It seems this year that the teams with experience are doing well and vice versa. Northern Iowa, Cornell, and Tennessee are all experienced teams that are looking very good so far. And you look at teams that were relatively young like a Georgetown, Vanderbilt, Texas, etc. and they all disappointed.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Look at the Southern Illinois team that got a 4, and the Drake team that got a 5... those teams had no better resumes then Northern Iowa. I had UNI as a five based on that.
> 
> *Kansas really got screwed on Selection Sunday as I said at the time - they should have got the worse 2 in their bracket by the s-curve, and there was no way that was anyone other then Villanova. They should have had Purdue as the four seed in their group. And finally they had a nine seed in their group that was way underseeded*.


They still shouldn't have lost that game, They slept on UNI and paid for it. If you're a national championship contender you should be able to beat a 9 seed, even if they are WAY underseeded (more like a 5/6 IMO) so they have no one to blame but themselves and UNI for that loss. 

That said, Kansas got royally screwed as far as the bracket goes. i mean look at the disparity in these other 1-8/9 games. I completely agree with JN on the Nova not being put in their bracket, as well as a Purdue. The committee really screwed the pooch on this one.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

coolpohle said:


> I posted this in another thread, but do you guys think that in the end, Kansas was maybe just a bit too young to win it all? Three of their starters were underclassmen, and they only had one senior on the team. That senior played horribly yesterday on top of it.
> 
> It seems this year that the teams with experience are doing well and vice versa. Northern Iowa, Cornell, and Tennessee are all experienced teams that are looking very good so far. And you look at teams that were relatively young like a Georgetown, Vanderbilt, Texas, etc. and they all disappointed.


You may be onto something CP. I felt like in that game, pretty much everyone on Kansas was rattled and was looking for Sherron to bail them out down the stretch. Seemed like that trust that more experienced teams have, was found on the other end with UNI.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hope they switch me to the Michigan State vs Maryland game when it starts.. if not I'm ok with Georgia Tech vs Ohio State


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

UNI was a Farokhmanesh three away from losing to UNLV in the first round. Kansas simply took them lightly and got beat. Too bad for them.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

No doubt Unique, that Kansas has no one to blame themselves. Whether it was a five seed instead of a nine seed, that is not the biggest of obstacles to overcome. They just did not play well.

Too early to make the experience call conclusively CP, but it has some legs to start... lets see how the second weekend plays out,


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Len Elmore: "These Syracuse fans want to bury Gonzaga" LOL.

I liked the Zags but it was good to see my NC pick win by 22.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HKF said:


> UNI was a Farokhmanesh three away from losing to UNLV in the first round. Kansas simply took them lightly and got beat. Too bad for them.


And as you have stated a few times concerning that Fridays generally have less upsets (not always) - it seems that the Kansas loss may have done a few things for teams like Syracuse, Kentucky and Kansas St

a) It lit a fire under their *** that they have to come out hard.
b) BUT, if this makes any sense, at the same time it eases some pressure of being afraid to be the only one to lose.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Thursday-Saturday typically are the best days for upsets of the tournament. I have no idea why, but it just seems that way. Friday-Sunday games on occasion match it, but rarely. There are exceptions like Davidson over Georgetown and UAB over Kentucky, but it typically is better on Thursday-Saturday. I was not shocked that the Zags got pulverized, although I hoped they put up a better fight.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> Len Elmore: "These Syracuse fans want to bury Gonzaga" LOL.
> 
> I liked the Zags but it was good to see my NC pick win by 22.


The one I liked with about 10-12 minutes left in the game

Johnson - "How can Gonzaga come back?"

Elmore: "Are you kidding me??"


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sloppy *** game in Milwaukee.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Today is basically just the ACC-Big Ten Challenge II. 7 of the 14 teams playing.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Has anybody else been having problems with the CBS video player all weekend? It freezes every 10 seconds or so.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

We already know GT's guards turn the ball over like it's goin out of style. If OSU keeps turning it over too there could up being a combined 40-45 to's this game!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Seriously PJ Hill can't be so bad, as to not get off the bench.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lawal with a ******* foul on Diebler. That's his second.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

MSU's rebounding prowess paying off early against the Terps. MSU cleaning the glass leading 7-2 on boards. They're also killing Maryland in transition, and the Terps can't hit a shot right now, which doesn't help their cause at all.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

coolpohle said:


> I posted this in another thread, but do you guys think that in the end, Kansas was maybe just a bit too young to win it all? Three of their starters were underclassmen, and they only had one senior on the team. That senior played horribly yesterday on top of it.
> 
> It seems this year that the teams with experience are doing well and vice versa. Northern Iowa, Cornell, and Tennessee are all experienced teams that are looking very good so far. And you look at teams that were relatively young like a Georgetown, Vanderbilt, Texas, etc. and they all disappointed.


Obviously this is some pretty serious hindsighting, but you may have a point. 

With the core of Collins/Aldrich having championship experience, it wasn't really expected to be a problem. But the Morris twins and Xavier Henry clearly weren't prepared for the intensity of NCAA Tournament basketball. I really think this falls on Self for not going to his extremely talented bench, all of whom were capable of making a difference in that game and likely chomping at the bit to prove it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dasean Butler is ready to play. WVU is good.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Jordan Williams with an early 2 fouls. Not good for the Terps.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HKF said:


> Thursday-Saturday typically are the best days for upsets of the tournament. I have no idea why, but it just seems that way. Friday-Sunday games on occasion match it, but rarely. There are exceptions like Davidson over Georgetown and UAB over Kentucky, but it typically is better on Thursday-Saturday. I was not shocked that the Zags got pulverized, although I hoped they put up a better fight.


Didn't you answer that pretty much yourself two or three days ago stating that favorites aren't as alert when it's the first day of a new round? I think that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Maryland down 10 early.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh ok.. instead they give me Cornell vs Wisconsin.. lets go Badgers!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Evan Turner is killing Georgia Tech.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I just got a draft scout kick to the crotch. They switched me to Wisc-Cornell...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

6-0 Cornell, Timeout Wisconsin.. 18:14 left in half


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm not liking these 4 games on at the same time right now. They're all interesting matchups and i can only watch so many at once. 

Could have easily put one of them with the 1/8-9 game, which ended up being an *** whooping anyways..


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

coolpohle said:


> I posted this in another thread, but do you guys think that in the end, Kansas was maybe just a bit too young to win it all? Three of their starters were underclassmen, and they only had one senior on the team. That senior played horribly yesterday on top of it.
> 
> It seems this year that the teams with experience are doing well and vice versa. Northern Iowa, Cornell, and Tennessee are all experienced teams that are looking very good so far. And you look at teams that were relatively young like a Georgetown, Vanderbilt, Texas, etc. and they all disappointed.


Vanderbilt was not that young i dont think... That Jenkins kid will be good, but arguably their 2 best players in Oglivy and Beal were both juniors and seniors respectively. Granted, they had a bunch of sophomores on the squad but they did have stability at the top of the team. I'd consider a young team a team that is primarily led by sophomores or freshmen...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Rather Unique said:


> I'm not liking these 4 games on at the same time right now. They're all interesting matchups and i can only watch so many at once.
> 
> Could have easily put one of them with the 1/8-9 game, which ended up being an *** whooping anyways..


I agree.. cant keep up with all of them at once.. besides having a score tracker up..


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

cornell looks good


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Rather Unique said:


> I'm not liking these 4 games on at the same time right now. They're all interesting matchups and i can only watch so many at once.
> 
> Could have easily put one of them with the 1/8-9 game, which ended up being an *** whooping anyways..


Yeah, I don't understand why they didn't use a 2-3-2 format either.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I said I prefer Saturday's set-up as well. Much easier to watch 2 or 3 games at the same time. 4 is too much.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

There's definitely an added pressure that comes from being a high seed/favorite. Just ask Temple/Richmond/New Mexico. 

If those teams had been just a little worse in conference and ended up with the 8-10 seeds, does anybody doubt 2 of the 3 would still be around?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Wisconsin fans are having a davidson flash back


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wittman is on fire out there for Cornell


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I am Michigan State'd out. I just don't enjoy watching them play, so when this OSU-Tech game goes to halftime I will switch on the Cornell game.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

man, can those Cornell dudes shoot. 75% from the field, 100% from 3 to start. :laugh:


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Lawal with 3 now..Favors has 2. GT reverting back to their old form.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Blue Magic said:


> Vanderbilt was not that young i dont think... That Jenkins kid will be good, but arguably their 2 best players in Oglivy and Beal were both juniors and seniors respectively. Granted, they had a bunch of sophomores on the squad but they did have stability at the top of the team. I'd consider a young team a team that is primarily led by sophomores or freshmen...


When you're a four seed and only have one senior on the team with three sophomore starters, I would define that as a young team.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

boy can cornell shoot, and if they miss they have that 7 foot goon to clean the offensive glass....they are going to give teams alot of trouble should they advance


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Missouri playing outstanding defense. Kevin Jones has been invisible out there.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

****, hopefully Kalin Lucas is alright. Need MSU to win this game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Butler with 19 points at the half.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Does Georgia Tech run an offense? As far as I can tell, it's either a dumb turnover or dribble dribble dribble throw up an ill advised jump shot.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wisconsin playing a better shooting version of themselves. It's not so nice to get a taste of their own medicine.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> Wisconsin playing a better shooting version of themselves. It's not so nice to get a taste of their own medicine.


Not exactly since Cornell is a ****ty defensive team. This is pathetic, Wisconsin is getting beat by dribble drives. Ivy League speed and athleticism is doing us in? Jesus Christ.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Michigan State up 9 at half, Ohio State has pulled ahead by 7, West Virginia up 5 at half, Wisconsin down 12 at half to Cornell


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

coolpohle said:


> When you're a four seed and only have one senior on the team with three sophomore starters, I would define that as a young team.


But their best player is a senior, not a role player... And second best player is a junior. It's not like they're being led by these young players out there, so I dont really see the excuse for losing in rnd 1. Same can be said for Kansas... Maybe if Vandy's 3 other starters were freshman, then sure, I could see that as valid excuse but sophomores aren't really a liability. They should know the system, be conditioned, no their expectations, ect., well enough not to be a liability... Heck Fla won a championship with a team starting 4 sophomores, and a Jr... I'm not buying it. That Vandy team had a good balance to it, they just couldn't pull it all together. 

Similarly, Kansas really cant use youth too much as an excuse either... They have a good senior guard who is the leader, and an experienced junior center.. Yeah they had some freshman and sophs mixed in, but that team just didn't get it done. Only team really with that excuse right now is UK, who is being carried by 3 freshman and a Jr...


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

well the old GT is back in full effect. 15 turnovers 4 mins. into the second half..err wait make that 16.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Georgia Tech's poor guard play starting to do them in.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

ATLien said:


> Does Georgia Tech run an offense? As far as I can tell, it's either a dumb turnover or dribble dribble dribble throw up an ill advised jump shot.


Their issue with turnovers is stupefying.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

HKF said:


> I am Michigan State'd out. I just don't enjoy watching them play, so when this OSU-Tech game goes to halftime I will switch on the Cornell game.


Lol, you actually _used_ to enjoy the way MSU played? They have always been a boring team to me, but they busted my bracket enough times to know not to hold that against 'em... Izzo builds these teams to be successful in the tourney by preaching rebounding, rebounding, and more rebounding... They were +12 over MD in the 1st half.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

croco said:


> Their issue with turnovers is stupefying.


I once saw one of their Guards throw a post entry pass, with the defender fronting!!! and no it was not a lob over his head. Just straight to the defender. Are you not even looking?...talk about stupefying.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

We are getting worked!

We have one chance, and that's Cornell going ice cold. I mean like 20% in the 2nd half.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Blue Magic said:


> But their best player is a senior, not a role player... And second best player is a junior. It's not like they're being led by these young players out there, so I dont really see the excuse for losing in rnd 1. Same can be said for Kansas... Maybe if Vandy's 3 other starters were freshman, then sure, I could see that as valid excuse but sophomores aren't really a liability. They should know the system, be conditioned, no their expectations, ect., well enough not to be a liability... Heck Fla won a championship with a team starting 4 sophomores, and a Jr... I'm not buying it. That Vandy team had a good balance to it, they just couldn't pull it all together.
> 
> Similarly, Kansas really cant use youth too much as an excuse either... They have a good senior guard who is the leader, and an experienced junior center.. Yeah they had some freshman and sophs mixed in, but that team just didn't get it done. Only team really with that excuse right now is UK, who is being carried by 3 freshman and a Jr...


Well let's compare them with Murray St. that starts four upperclassmen then, or any of the other four seeds in Maryland, Wisconsin, and Purdue who are all more experienced than they are. Experience has clearly been an advantage in the tournament so far. I haven't really followed it that much in the past but it's something I'll certainly factor in from now on. 

And just having two starters, whether they're your best players or not being upperclassmen does not make you experienced as a whole - especially when most teams are going to be able to shut one of those guys down. And considering those other three underclassmen starters shot 7-20 in the loss? Yeah, inexperience got to them, no doubt.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Rather Unique said:


> I once saw one of their Guards throw a post entry pass, with the defender fronting!!! and no it was not a lob over his head. Just straight to the defender. Are you not even looking?...talk about stupefying.


The thing is, when they don't turn the ball over they are pretty good. Of course that happens so rarely that it negates a lot of the good.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

weird double post...

I hear you Croco..that team is a huge mystery, and a testament to lack of focus.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I'm getting frustrated by some of these foul calls.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Seriously Paul Hewitt's guards are horrendous. This falls onto coaching. How can all of these guys be this bad?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The press is hurting Maryland more than its helping.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Blue Magic said:


> Lol, you actually _used_ to enjoy the way MSU played? They have always been a boring team to me, but they busted my bracket enough times to know not to hold that against 'em... Izzo builds these teams to be successful in the tourney by preaching rebounding, rebounding, and more rebounding... They were +12 over MD in the 1st half.


MSU-Maryland is the most up and down game on right now. Not really sure how that's boring.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Durrell Summers carrying the Spartans on his back today..


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Cornell just doesnt miss.. this one looks over


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

God, Cornell is just tearing our defense apart. Wisconsin's helping on the dribble drive now, and they're finding the open shooters. We shouldn't need help on the drives! We're allegedly a good defensive team.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

MSU up 15 on Maryland. That press really hurt Maryland.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

23AJ said:


> MSU up 15 on Maryland. That press really hurt Maryland.


Summers is 5/7 in 3's today with 26 pts.. huge reason Michigan State pulled that far ahead


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Wow, Durrell Summers looks like he took the entire season off and was waiting for the tournament. This is the first time all year he's looked as good as he did in the tournament last year.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Summers is 5/7 in 3's today with 26 pts.. huge reason Michigan State pulled that far ahead


Very true, but two of those threes came wide open for Summers off that Maryland press. The press was a gamble that didn't pay off for Maryland, and cost them six points in the process. However Summers deserves his props. He's making all the right plays from hitting the three, and the nice back door where he got an easy dunk for two points.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cornell is kicking some ***.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

His over in Spokane. Maryland overachieved all year, but they are done.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

They switched me to the Missouri vs West Virginia game.. but its the closest so understandable..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Great game in Buffalo, but the Mountaineers are weathering the storm and Butler, Ebanks and Bryant are playing really well in the second half.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

What a pathetic defensive effort. How the **** do you shoot 56% and get blown out?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

8-0 run for Ga Tech.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Huge play by Favors.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow Lighty went down hard there


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ohio State should have won this game by at least 15 points. So many careless turnovers on their end.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Huggins needs to put Truck Bryant back in the game. They need an offensive threat out there.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Lots of injuries for MSU. They have two walk-ons and a backup PG on the floor in crunch time.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I need to question the committee on this.. Cornell clearly was waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better than a 12 seed


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Holy crap, Maryland is down by 4.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Bohannon with his first collegiate dunk in his last game. Well at least I got to see that.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wow, Maryland is down by 1. Holy crap.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Great run by Maryland down only by one point.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Maryland just scored 8 points in about 20 seconds.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Maryland takes the lead.. wow


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Maryland with the lead 30 seconds left in the game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Grievas.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Maryland is fighting their *** off right now. Anybody else think Greivis plays better when the game and atmosphere is more chaotic?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Korie Lucious.. WOW!!!


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wooooooooooooow What A Sequence!!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Huge win by MSU!! Wow what a finish!!


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Ahhhhhhhh. Korie Lucious!!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Michigan State at the buzzer.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Maryland came back from the dead, but they couldn't get a stop


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Lucious, a hometown kid... awesome


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Draymond Green almost blew it all with that pass. Almost beaming a teammate in the melon on that pass to Lucious.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah, baby! Crucial win for my bracket right there.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What a shot by Lucious.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn Wisconsin got their doors blown off.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

is pleading to the basketball gods for a great finish to this Mizzou/WVU game for Gus Johnson's sake.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Wow, what a finish, back and forth.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Holy goosebumps!!!

F Yeah dude!!!

Sparty man..Sparty >>> Oi, Oi, Oi


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bring on Washington. Huggins this is your best chance baby. Make it count.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Im tied for 18th place in bbf pick 'em, but I have most possible points remaining... Im liking how this tourney is shaping up.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Game of the tournament right there. There were 17 points scored in the last 2 minutes!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

West Virginia is undefeated when they hold their opponents below 60 points.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

West VA with the win over Missouri.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The closest region in terms of seed right now is the West Region. I wonder if Pitt wins will Jim Nantz and Clark Kellogg actually be sent to Salt Lake City. Something tells me they are going to Houston unless Cal can knock off Duke.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Summers + Lucious from 3, 2009-10 season before Mar 21: 63/209, 30.1%

Summers + Lucious from 3, Mar 21: 9/14, 64.3%


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Summers + Lucious from 3, 2009-10 season before Mar 21: 63/209, 30.1%
> 
> Summers + Lucious from 3, Mar 21: 9/14, 64.3%


ridiculous how this tournament works...


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I need Xavier and A&M to handle their business, and i'll be golden.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Blue Magic said:


> I need *Xavier* and A&M to handle their business, and i'll be golden.


BOOOOOO!!! GO PITT!!!


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

hell of a win by Cornell i told people not to sleep on them they are a great team...and i will be at the Kentucky vs. Cornell game at The Dome i cant wait


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

It's always good when only 2 players for your home town team showed up, Syarcuse is just way better in every way.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Let's go Bears! Kick some Blue Devil ***!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Dear Korie Lucious: I apologize for all the nasty things I've said about you this season. Today, you were THE MAN!


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

If Cornell plays Kentucky the way they played in Jacksonville, they're going to win. I have no doubt about it.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HB said:


> I thought apelman said the Big 10 was a good league?


Big Ten 2-0 against the ACC today. The argument is finished. The Big Ten was a better league than the ACC this year. I don't care what KenPom numbers that JN, CP, or anybody else throws at me.

After Duke, the ACC just wasn't that good.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Of course Christopher is bleeding immediately.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Gary McGhee for PITT has been garbage lately.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

apelman42 said:


> Big Ten 2-0 against the ACC today. The argument is finished. The Big Ten was a better league than the ACC this year. I don't care what KenPom numbers that JN, CP, or anybody else throws at me.
> 
> After Duke, the ACC just wasn't that good.


just because one team won on a buzzer beater, and the other was the Best Big10 team vs. a #10 seeded ACC team?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Hate how they switch me from Xavier-Pitt, to this boring Duke-Cal matchup that I dont want to see...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Blue Magic said:


> Hate how they switch me from Xavier-Pitt, to this boring Duke-Cal matchup that I dont want to see...


I love it.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

PITT going through their "patented" scoring drought...


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Basel said:


> I love it.


Shut it. :smackalot:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pitt's lack of offense catching up to them. Xavier poised to break this game open.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

oh uh, Cal is comin back a little bit.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> Seriously, Kentucky-Cornell would be fascinating. Three future lottery picks vs. their future financial advisers.
> about 2 hours ago via TweetDeck
> 
> http://twitter.com/slmandel


Lol...


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Once again, why has Ashton Gibbs stopped shooting?...


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I have no doubt that once Duke plays a good team, they will lose. Duke plays hard and everything, but once they play a talented team that knows how to execute, they will lose. Cal is okay, but they're lacking in the talent department. Hopefully they can @ least keep it interesting.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Duke blowing this open. If only Louisville wasn't retarded. Could have given them a better game than this Cal nonsense.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Cal sucks.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Purdue is struggling offensively, but their defense and E'Twaun Moore are keeping them in the game so far.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ashton Gibbs has 18 of Pitt's 27 points. Jamie Dixon recruit some more offensive players please.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dammit.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

YOu're just as happy that Louisville is retarded as anyone is


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

I don't know how you guys can watch Cal/Duke. What does Cal have or do that could be a big problem for the Dookies? I don't see why Duke shouldn't win this game easy, unless Cal goes dumb from 3.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Rather Unique said:


> just because one team won on a buzzer beater, and the other was the Best Big10 team vs. a #10 seeded ACC team?


Well, the team that won at the buzzer played the last 25 minutes without their best player.

The #10 seeded team was the ACC tournament runner-up.

The Big Ten won the challenge.

There's been enough of a sample for either conference to claim superiority.

B10 > ACC


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

So by this logic the ACC has been the better conference for the last twenty years... And that team that was the ACC runner up didn't participate in the Big 10 ACC challenge


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

they just showed the MSU team at the A&M/Purdue game and not a damn one of em was paying attention to the game. Nice way to watch your 2 possible opponents :laugh:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Rather Unique said:


> they just showed the MSU team at the A&M/Purdue game and not a damn one of em was paying attention to the game. Nice way to watch your 2 possible opponents :laugh:


They are in two different regions.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Diable said:


> So by this logic the ACC has been the better conference for the last twenty years... And that team that was the ACC runner up didn't participate in the Big 10 ACC challenge


I don't have the stats between the two conferences over the last 20 years, but yeah I'd say the ACC has probably been the better conference the previous 10 years based on challenge and tournament results.

As for Tech not in the challenge, they thought they'd be the worst team in the ACC this year. Blame your ACC standing predictor for that one.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

croco said:


> They are in two different regions.


good call, my fault, complete oversight on my behalf. :laugh: i apologize to Sparty. still looked funny tho..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pitt creeping back in it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jordan Crawford taking over this ball game.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Jordan Crawford has some legit game.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Dante Taylor is soooo bad on Defense. Granted he's a freshman but dude is so lost it's not even funny...

Jordan Crawford taking over.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

JaJuan Johnson needs to step up.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If Duke wins the South Region by beating A&M and Baylor in Houston, TX, they will have earned it. Cal is not a great team by any stretch.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cal needs to take advantage of this - Duke has missed their last 7 shots.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

croco said:


> JaJuan Johnson needs to step up.


Doing that now, Purdue has cut the lead to three with an 8-0 run.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Just heard that Kalin Lucas has 99% likely achilles tear. With Kansas going down they could still possibly hobbile into the Elite 8, but Final Four is probably out.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

PITT must miss about 15+ layups per game..it's horrendous


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

MLKG said:


> Just heard that Kalin Lucas has 99% likely achilles tear. With Kansas going down they could still possibly hobbile into the Elite 8, but Final Four is probably out.


I don't know about that. Game winning shot notwithstanding, Korie Lucious isn't a great point guard. I could see Northern Iowa beating them. That UNI team reminds me of Wisconsin a little bit, and Bo owns Izzo.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

UNI plays in St. Louis every year. There will be a lot of UNI fans at the dome. Michigan State is going to have to earn that win.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Purdue now leading by 5.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> I don't know about that. Game winning shot notwithstanding, Korie Lucious isn't a great point guard. I could see Northern Iowa beating them. That UNI team reminds me of Wisconsin a little bit, and Bo owns Izzo.


Not trying to sell UNI short. They are a good team, but at the same time they are not Kansas. I don't think its too far out there to say they can still win that game. They need a healthy(er) Chris Allen though. Draymond Green was basically their second ball handler in the second half today.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Xavier up 7 with 31 seconds left


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Pitt nails a 3.. 4 pt game 27.8 left


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

PITT is going down!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

F! 

3-pt game only..and TO..well almost


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Crazy game in Milwaukee. Pitt fighting for their lives.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

^^ haha..only 10 mins away from where I am..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Texas A&M and Purdue tied up at 55 with 59.5 left


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

C'mon Xavier!!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Game Ova!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow Pittsburgh missed a 3 at the end that would have sent it to OT


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Xavier holds on - wow.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gibbs had a chance to tie, but Pitt chokes in the tourney again. Great win by Xavier.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Pitt gets another chance with .4 left..


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh.. 0.4 left on the clock. Where's Derek Fisher?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Oh boy...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

WTH...CBS switched to Purdue and Texas game...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

1.1 left for Texas A&M to win it.. timeout


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> Gibbs had a chance to tie, but *Pitt chokes in the tourney again*. Great win by Xavier.


maybe so, but these 2 teams were as even a match up as you can get.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

1.1 

Oh damn...Texas is out of timeout.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bryan Davis has been tremendous defensively in this last 2 minutes of the ball game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

This has got to be longest wait eva...to end the regulation.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Overtime!!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Overtime!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Overtime.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Going Overtime to decide the Sweet 16


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We need more basketball anyway. I don't know why they didn't have another game scheduled for primetime.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Fitting that the first round ends in overtime.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Diable said:


> We need more basketball anyway. I don't know why they didn't have another game scheduled for primetime.


probably cause of the local news, and the fact that they're stupid and rather have 4 games at once, so it's really difficult to keep up with all of em. :nonono:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is the first time in a long time that it's going to be a sweet sixteen with zero teams with double digit losses.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I want another OT!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jujuan Johnson got away with a lot of contact. It better be able to play out that way on the other end.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Tie game

Purdue has the ball.

10.1 sec left


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Lynx said:


> I want another OT!!!


I'll take a Purdue win after one OT


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Ugh..Tiger Woods trending up on twitter with his recent interview. FU Tiger..go way


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

wow..Chris Kramer to the RACK!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Purdue wins!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

****in Kramer.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Purdue is headed to Sweet 16

Poor defense by Texas there..freaking give up the layup..


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Purdue wins. Sure looked like a foul by Moore in the back court on A&M's last possession.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Man, Matt Painter has some cojones to draw up that play and let Kramer take the shot. 

Great win for Purdue, bouncing back after so many counted the Boilers out.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Purdue did the same **** to Washington last year. Why won't they die?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I only have 4 out of 8 elite eight teams. I guess the Big Ten was the best. They are the only conference with 3 teams left. Big East has 2, SEC has 2, Big 12 has 2.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I ****ing hate this. I have a dip**** friend who I just lost a bet to on that game. He doesn't watch any basketball, doesn't know anyone, is a ridiculous Tennessee homer, and he thinks he knows more about basketball than me. And he wins a dumb bet like this because he can't take a nuanced view (because he doesn't know anything about the teams) and say "well they both could win, but I'd say TAMU will win 55% of the time". So I lose the bet and now he thinks he's King ****. I hate March Madness.

He was like "NO WAY Purdue loses, I'm 100% confident". TAMU is a better team so I took the bet. Now he doesn't get humbled. HATE March Madness.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> Purdue did the same **** to Washington last year. Why won't they die?


One thing they do got is heart, they may not be able to score much w/o Hummell. But they play hard as hell all game. 

They also got lucky that Kramer and a few new faces stepped up with some buckets (in this game at least).


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> *He was like "NO WAY Purdue loses, I'm 100% confident". TAMU is a better team so I took the bet. Now he doesn't get humbled. HATE March Madness.*


March Madness at it's finest, my friend. It's somewhat of an extremely fun form of self-torture that just makes you look bad in the end (No matter how much you watch or think you know about college basketball). Oh, and make people who don't watch at all, and pure guess or go off what they hear, look really good.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Nimreitz said:


> I ****ing hate this. I have a dip**** friend who I just lost a bet to on that game. He doesn't watch any basketball, doesn't know anyone, is a ridiculous Tennessee homer, and he thinks he knows more about basketball than me. And he wins a dumb bet like this because he can't take a nuanced view (because he doesn't know anything about the teams) and say "well they both could win, but I'd say TAMU will win 55% of the time". So I lose the bet and now he thinks he's King ****. I hate March Madness.
> 
> He was like "NO WAY Purdue loses, I'm 100% confident". TAMU is a better team so I took the bet. Now he doesn't get humbled. HATE March Madness.


Kno what you mean


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

****, Purdue can't beat Duke. They don't have enough big bodies plus Kramer is going to foul out trying to defend Singler. I wanted A&M to have the homecrowd advantage. So sad, this game.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> ****, Purdue can't beat Duke. They don't have enough big bodies plus Kramer is going to foul out trying to defend Singler. I wanted A&M to have the homecrowd advantage. So sad, this game.


As long as Baylor advances to the Elite 8 I think Duke's run is over. 

Matt Painter is a damn good coach.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

HKF said:


> ****, Purdue can't beat Duke. They don't have enough big bodies plus Kramer is going to foul out trying to defend Singler. I wanted A&M to have the homecrowd advantage. So sad, this game.


Yeah, I had A&M in my Elite 8 so this ruins everything. Now I think Duke probably wins that weak pod pretty easily... Only hope is that Baylor has enough in them to take 'em out.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Duke is a lot better than everyone has been giving them credit for.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

the Duke of the past few years has always had trouble with length and athleticism. So based on that Baylor could def. win a game against Duke. However this years Duke team is a bit different than usual. Not shooting as well, much better rebounders (particularly offensive boarding). Their defense remains to be quite good. Should be a good game (if it happens, of course).


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Man, Duke is going to beat Baylor, just like they beat Xavier in 2004. Baylor will give them a game, but the curious calls will come, Coach K will yell and Scheyer and company will be hugging and ****. I gotta hope Purdue can beat them, but A&M was the team that could do it.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Nimreitz said:


> Duke is a lot better than everyone has been giving them credit for.


I think a handfull of teams are better than them, just all the strong 2 seeds are paired with the strong 1's. I think KState or WVU would beat Duke.... Unfortuantely, those two teams were paired with the 2 strongest #1's... Heck, I think even OSU would give Duke all they could handle... All those teams are athletic and well coached. Instead Duke gets the weak #2 Nova squad, and abunch of overacheiving mid-majors or middle of the road BCS teams. I was hoping A&M advanced cuz they at least have athletes and a deep squad. Not the greatest coach, but they had the bodies to run with Duke and give them a good run... Unless Hummel is coming back, Purdue I dont think has enough... I just dont see anyone in that pod capable of giving Duke a good run, except _maybe_ Baylor.


----------

